# Shower tray and side skirts repair success



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

My Pollensa is getting on a bit now, bit like me, so after 13 years of trundling its not surprising that plastics are hardening and cracking under the strain.
Two concerns were the shower tray, which was cracking around all three drain holes, very badly on the one near the door, and the side skirts which were showing stress fractures. I did a lot of research, as you do, and decided to put my faith in Walkden Group Ltd of Bury, Lancashire. They specialise in spraying the inside of van-type vehicles and pick-ups which need to be totally sealed, totally cleanable, and totally tough - like fish and meat vans, certain Police and MOD vehicles, dog vans for local authorities etc etc. They spend a few days preparing and spraying with a product called IP1000. The standard of work and the quality of the finish is fantastic. The process was applied to my cracked shower tray and side skirts; neither had to be removed. The shower tray is now better than original; fantastic finish, tougher than the original, virtually non-slip surface, safer than the original, and supported underneath to stop it flexing, so longer life expectancy than the original. The side skirts look better than new and will be stronger because of the coating and will not fade from white because of the finish.

I am not related to this company in any way and will hopefully never have to use them again because their work will outlast me!!

Walkden Group Ltd
Bury
BL8 2AQ

0161 763 4581

ask for Martin

walkdengroup.co.uk


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Be great to see some pics, Jaggers, if you can.

Presumably the side skirts are GRP if they had stress cracks. Does the new finish look like gelcoat or paint? Or something else entirely, due to the product used?


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Will do as soon as I can Tug


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I second the pictures, would love to see how it is, sounds good.

Lee


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Tried to upload photos and lost the will to live - why can't it be easy??? If you PM me we can swap emails and I'll send pix that way. Made special trip to storage farm to get some images too!!**!!


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

really appreciate the efforts, have sent a pm

Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had some files from Dave (thanks) I understand there to be a couple more to come.
I've resized them a bit in order to be able to attach them, i can see the website has resized them further, if anyone wants the originals i was sent, i assume this would be ok by Dave.

Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I received an after picture from Dave of the shower tray, unfortunately only just got round to posting it, so if anyone else is interested it's attached.

Many thanks Dave, it's appreciated.

Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

As the upload process resizes the files losing close up detail, i've attached one just showing the plughole area to compare to the before picture.

Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I ended up doing my own, cost £50, and I have enough left to do it again in another van if needed.

They do a smaller size than I got, but ours is a double tray, I went for gray as you can never match white usually, it looks good contrasted too.

http://www.paintsrus.co.uk/repair/b...e-paint-repair-kit-satin-white-/prod_324.html


----------

